# Residencia card



## hillgate69 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi guys a quick question? I have a UK passport and my civil partner has a south african passport with indefinate leave to remain in the UK. we are moving to spain soon when my current employment contract runs out. does anyone know the process of renting an apartment there? we were thinking of renting a hotel but it seems rather expensive where as to rent an apartment is quite cheap. however my partner will soon be sending his passport off to get naturlisation in the UK so he can get a UK passport which he is entitled too, however my question is if we are staying at a hotel can we still get residencia cards or do you need to have a permanent spanish address first? does the residenica card come with an nie number or is this seperate? could we come to spain before hand and get a residencia card and enter spain on that or is a passport needed? thanks guys im getting confused.com


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

hillgate69 said:


> Hi guys a quick question? I have a UK passport and my civil partner has a south african passport with indefinate leave to remain in the UK. we are moving to spain soon when my current employment contract runs out. does anyone know the process of renting an apartment there? we were thinking of renting a hotel but it seems rather expensive where as to rent an apartment is quite cheap. however my partner will soon be sending his passport off to get naturlisation in the UK so he can get a UK passport which he is entitled too, however my question is if we are staying at a hotel can we still get residencia cards or do you need to have a permanent spanish address first? does the residenica card come with an nie number or is this seperate? could we come to spain before hand and get a residencia card and enter spain on that or is a passport needed? thanks guys im getting confused.com


Hi Hillgate ... I remember you from earlier this month when you were posting about coming over to Spain and some questions you had re passports / marriage etc!

Residencia cards dont exist anymore - it more a certificate or piece of paper! which you apply for when you are here, and you will need your NIE first in order to do this.
My understanding is that you do need a permanent address to obtain your NIE, so I dont think a Hotel address will suffice. But if you plan to stay in a hotel for just a couple of weeks whilst looking for an apartment to rent then that wont cause you any real problems ... as you dont have to apply for your NIE immediately as you enter Spain. Having said all that ! when we have been agreeing on a rental, when its come to signing contracts the owners have wanted our NIE and passport numbers entering onto the agreement, but I dont know if this is standard practice......passport number most definitely is ... NIE is probably not an absolute necessity.

So - NIE and Residencia are separate ... and residencia cards no longer exist in the card form.

Sue


----------



## hillgate69 (Jun 14, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Hillgate ... I remember you from earlier this month when you were posting about coming over to Spain and some questions you had re passports / marriage etc!
> 
> Residencia cards dont exist anymore - it more a certificate or piece of paper! which you apply for when you are here, and you will need your NIE first in order to do this.
> My understanding is that you do need a permanent address to obtain your NIE, so I dont think a Hotel address will suffice. But if you plan to stay in a hotel for just a couple of weeks whilst looking for an apartment to rent then that wont cause you any real problems ... as you dont have to apply for your NIE immediately as you enter Spain. Having said all that ! when we have been agreeing on a rental, when its come to signing contracts the owners have wanted our NIE and passport numbers entering onto the agreement, but I dont know if this is standard practice......passport number most definitely is ... NIE is probably not an absolute necessity.
> ...



thanks for that Sue, so so we apply for the NIE nuber with the police also or is that the town hall.? I actually have a friend in torrevieja and could use her address I suppose as long as you dont need utility bills etc!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

hillgate69 said:


> thanks for that Sue, so so we apply for the NIE nuber with the police also or is that the town hall.? I actually have a friend in torrevieja and could use her address I suppose as long as you dont need utility bills etc!


Hi Hillgate

The Police Station for the NIE yes. Its more than 5 years since I applied for my NIE and I did have to provide proof of my Spanish address ... so used my rental contract for this. I dont believe you can just tell the Police that you live at xxxxxxxxxxx without actually showing something to prove that to them!!!

Sue


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Hillgate
> 
> The Police Station for the NIE yes. Its more than 5 years since I applied for my NIE and I did have to provide proof of my Spanish address ... so used my rental contract for this. I dont believe you can just tell the Police that you live at xxxxxxxxxxx without actually showing something to prove that to them!!!
> 
> Sue


I´m having trouble remembering and I only moved over here 18 months ago. I´m pretty sure I had to take my passport and rental contract and I think my birth certificate??? My NIE certificate has my parents names on it!?

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> I´m having trouble remembering and I only moved over here 18 months ago. I´m pretty sure I had to take my passport and rental contract and I think my birth certificate???
> 
> 
> > My NIE certificate has my parents names on it!?
> ...


lol ... how did that happen then !?!?!?! Sue x


----------



## hillgate69 (Jun 14, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Hillgate
> 
> The Police Station for the NIE yes. Its more than 5 years since I applied for my NIE and I did have to provide proof of my Spanish address ... so used my rental contract for this. I dont believe you can just tell the Police that you live at xxxxxxxxxxx without actually showing something to prove that to them!!!
> 
> Sue


ok great thanks....I thought you needed the NIE number in order to rent in the first place , oh dear I am becoming more and more confused! Good job I have some espanol behind me!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

hillgate69 said:


> ok great thanks....I thought you needed the NIE number in order to rent in the first place , oh dear I am becoming more and more confused! Good job I have some espanol behind me!



yes it is confusing and it doesnt get any less so even when you live here or speak the language! LOL

We definately didnt need an NIE to rent, but we did need one to buy a car!!

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> yes it is confusing and it doesnt get any less so even when you live here or speak the language! LOL
> 
> We definately didnt need an NIE to rent, but we did need one to buy a car!!
> 
> Jo xx


Same here .... didnt need NIE to rent originally, just passports and ID - but recently rented properties we have been asked for NIE numbers to put on the rental contract .... but I think thats just because we have them! and some landlords/agents like as much identifying info as possible ! but passport should suffice!

Sue


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> lol ... how did that happen then !?!?!?! Sue x


Actually, I´ve just got my NIE certificate out and it has my name, my date of birth, where I was born and that I´m the daughter of my dad and my mum!

or am I looking at my padron??

All these bits of paper look the same 


I got it three weeks after we moved here from Malaga police station and took our Abogado with us as it can be a very timely and complicated procedure if you dont know what you´re doing

jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I see the intellectuals are really going for it today!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I see the intellectuals are really going for it today!


 Of course we are! our own powers of intelligence even astound Jo and myself sometimes!!! :fish:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Of course we are! our own powers of intelligence even astound Jo and myself sometimes!!! :fish:


So many people come on forums and pretend to be richer, more intellegent, more interesting etc than they really are. Well Sue and I are the opposite, we pretend to be thicker, more stupid, poorer and more boring than we really are!!!! Aint that right Sue!!!!!:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Of course we are! our own powers of intelligence even astound Jo and myself sometimes!!! :fish:


It's time like this we need Steve Hall to discuss one of his specialist subjects like "Celibacy in Spain"......or "Why do the young Espanolas think I'm a Plonker?"


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> So many people come on forums and pretend to be richer, more intellegent, more interesting etc than they really are. Well Sue and I are the opposite, we pretend to be thicker, more stupid, poorer and more boring than we really are!!!! Aint that right Sue!!!!!:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> Jo xxx


Im with you 100% Jo .... and to all those who may think this puts the Spain Forum at risk! think again !! it keeps it real! lively! funny! and endearing


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> It's time like this we need Steve Hall to discuss one of his specialist subjects like "Celibacy in Spain"......or "Why do the young Espanolas think I'm a Plonker?"


You are supposed to be our biggest Supporter Xtreme! dont let us down now ..... ! if you want intelligent discussion and banter please let me know and Ill think of an appropriate subject!! (It could be like Mastermind or University Challenge!! .... you see I set off all serious and then let myself down again!!!)


----------

